# Frozen dinner rolls, comments/feedback?



## giggler (May 20, 2016)

has anyone had Luck with these?

I have tried many, and frozen Rhodes are very good, but my life now is just a trainwreck and I don't have time to let the little rolls rise for 5 hrs...

Are there any decent dinner rolls that are sort of pre frozen and then cook?

Ms Baird's used to make some half baked that where good, but I haven't seen those in years..

Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CharlieD (May 20, 2016)

Sam's Club sells pretty decent bread rolls. They bake them in store. But you can ask them to buy frozen, before they bake them. That's what I usually do when i need a lot of rolls. I buy the whole case and bake them as I need them.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2016)

For special dinners (with guests) I make dinner rolls.  We don't normally eat bread with our meals. If I wanted to buy rolls or bread, I'd go to Panera.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2016)

giggler said:


> has anyone had Luck with these?
> 
> I have tried many, and frozen Rhodes are very good, but my life now is just a trainwreck and I don't have time to let the little rolls rise for 5 hrs...
> 
> ...



Try setting the frozen Rhodes rolls on a baking pan and thawing them overnight in the refrigerator.  Take them out of the refrigerator for a final rise when you get home from work or about an hour before dinner and bake as directed.  It may take a little experimenting to find out just how long to let them thaw in the refrigerator.  It shouldn't hurt them if they thaw and sit for several hours in the refrigerator prior to baking.

Good luck!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 20, 2016)

I wonder if Rhodes still makes whole wheat rolls.  I liked them.  

I do know if you let them rise way longer than they suggest,  they keep puffing and you get hamburger buns, which isn't all bad, unless you are trying to make actual dinner roll size buns.  

I wonder if you could experiment and pull a couple of rolls out of the bag and let them thaw/rise and then Half bake and re-freeze and see if you couldn't just finish them off like regular when you want to serve them for dinner.


----------



## Culturedhick (May 20, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try setting the frozen Rhodes rolls on a baking pan and thawing them overnight in the refrigerator.  Take them out of the refrigerator for a final rise when you get home from work or about an hour before dinner and bake as directed.  It may take a little experimenting to find out just how long to let them thaw in the refrigerator.  It shouldn't hurt them if they thaw and sit for several hours in the refrigerator prior to baking.
> 
> Good luck!



I do the same thing, but put 2 into each pocket in a muffin tin and they come out great.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 21, 2016)

My neighbor friend who used to live up the street swears by these:

*Sister Shubert's Dinner Yeast Rolls*. 

I haven't tried them yet. In fact, I saw them in the frozen food case of Wal-Mart about 12 miles from here. Your post just reminded me of these. Next time I'm out that way I'll have to remember to get a bag.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 23, 2016)

Bridgeford Parker House, frozen, unbaked rolls are very good.
You have to thaw and rise, but pretty darn good.
I like to make garlic rolls with them.
Rise and bake as directed.  Then drench them in oil, crushed garlic and a good sprinkling of course salt just before serving.
You cannot eat just one and that is why I have not made them in a long time.


----------

